# New Porsche



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

After years of thinking about it, I finally bought a Porsche. Ordered a while ago and did the same excruciating waiting thing that I always do with BMWs. Drove it home today.

2013 Boxster S -- the new 981 model. 315 HP 3.4 liter flat six, 6-sp manual, standard 19-inch wheels and tires. I could not resist ticking off the boxes for some of the purely appearance gee-gaws that Porsche offers: Full leather interior, some body pieces that are normally black plastic painted body color, deviating carpet, etc.

I sold two cars to help finance this one: my beloved '04 E46 M3 and an '09 MX-5 Miata roadster that belong to my late wife. I still owed Herr Porsche a very large pile of money, though.... :eeps: Did sombody say "You gotta pay to play"?

This new 981 is a nice upgrade over the outgoing model: Larger, yet lighter with more upscale interior, etc.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats! The Boxster is an absolutely fabulous car and the new one is indeed a nice upgrade over the prior model. Enjoy!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Sweet car.


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations, that is an absolutely beautiful Porsche.


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

Sweet! Love the color and wheels too! Really great you "stuck" with a true stick.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for the comments.

Porsche has dropped automatics in the 911 and Boxster for the double-clutch transmission (PDK). My test drive was in a PDK-equipped Boxster S and it is no doubt a great transmission, but costs something like 3400 extra in the Boxster and over 4K in the 911. At the Oregon dealership where I bought my car, something like 75% of the cars are PDK-equipped.

I don't know how long I'll keep this car, but I also worry a bit about the long-term reliability of all the SMG/DCT cars. Twenty years from now, will a new generation of enthusiasts be swapping manual gearboxes in? Or maybe they'll just ditch the entire powertrain and pop flux capacitors in so they can go 300 mph...

:dunno:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats Larry! Hot looking pork chop.

You sort of stuck with BMW in some ways in ordering it in Le Mans blue with Saddle leather. 

Noticed your wagon there also in the pics, so it's nice you still have that in the stable. Which one of the llama's experienced the joy of driving it home? :angel:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Congratulations. The salesman handed me the key to a red S, and allowed me to let it rip. The PDK transmission shifts FAST. No lag! Will I trade in my 997 Turbo? NOT.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats! Nice color combo.
From what I've read this car is one of the finest overall handling/balanced on earth. I would have to insist on PDK as it too is one of the best trannys on earth. But yeah, Porsches can á la carte you to death!

BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Love the new Boxster, congrats. It now looks like a proper Porsche.

Sorry about your wife. My wife would come back from the grave to kick my ass if I traded her car in for a Porsche after she passed. :eeps:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

So sweet! Enjoy that beautiful car! :thumbup:

.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

A couple of weeks after taking delivery, took a great 2500+ mile drive from Oregon down through California: Tahoe, the desert, coast highway, etc. Great performer! Wonderful driver!

I still have my 328iT M sport with manual gearbox. The Boxster pedals are closer to the centerline of the car (no tranny in that tunnel) and the BMW further out. After driving the Porsche, I get back in the 328iT and, when stepping on the clutch, carelessly hit the edge of the brake pedal. Doh! Definite adjustment needed between the two clutch pedals.


----------



## smashhell (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats on your car.
The new boxster is great.
Must be expensive though.
Porsche have the most expensive options ever.


----------

